# Sunday's Show and Tell...5/19/19



## jd56 (May 19, 2019)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (May 19, 2019)

Middleweight junk


----------



## buck hughes (May 19, 2019)

great condition Keystone ride on toy.


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2019)

Blue on Blue schwinn Bc from I believe 1939. Not fully assembled yet


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> great condition Keystone ride on toy.
> 
> View attachment 1000348
> 
> ...



Nicest I've seen


----------



## dfa242 (May 19, 2019)

A crusty old Columbia Century at Brimfield


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> great condition Keystone ride on toy.
> 
> View attachment 1000348
> 
> ...




Nicest one I have ever seen.


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2019)

An old double sided painted sign from I believe the Penn. area 28" x 35"  That is it this week


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2019)

Dont know what I bought it for but it is all oak and was only $20...........................................


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2019)

Another impulse buy for $5..........ice cream maker.......


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 19, 2019)

Went to Brimfield Saturday,, didn't find anything special, just a ladies Hawthorne.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 19, 2019)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Went to Brimfield Saturday,, didn't find anything special, just a ladies Hawthorne.
> View attachment 1000363
> 
> View attachment 1000364
> ...



Wow, I think this might be my favorite ladies bike out there,.  Great score!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 19, 2019)

Huge shout out to @catfish for making my materialistic dreams come true this weekend.  These painted OG parts were the last pieces of a puzzle to a bike I'm reparting and I was wasn't sure I'd ever find them. I'm super excited to make this bike whole again.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2019)

Did a lot of buying!  Might have some more pics later. I think this brake is about the size of my head lol


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 19, 2019)

Real restoration or reproduction?  I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## saladshooter (May 19, 2019)

Picked up a few things this week including an original 1937 Roadmaster dealer catalog and price sheet.


----------



## tryder (May 19, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Huge shout out to @catfish for making my materialistic dreams come true this weekend.  These painted OG parts were the last pieces of a puzzle to a bike I'm reparting and I was wasn't sure I'd ever find them. I'm super excited to make this bike whole again.  View attachment 1000375



Beautiful!
That's gonna be one super sweet bicycle.
You must be stoked.
He turned me on to this recently:


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 19, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> great condition Keystone ride on toy.
> 
> View attachment 1000348
> 
> ...



Buck ,   you have some real nice toys.   It's always interesting to see what you come up with.       What a great score.    Keystone made some real cool stuff.................Yours is a Wonderful , And Useable ( For the Kids ) Toy.  If it was mine , I would use a gentle hand on that Cow Catcher though .        Thanks for sharing .


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 19, 2019)

vincev said:


> Dont know what I bought it for but it is all oak and was only $20...........................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000361



That's EASY......................Put in ...................Lights, Seats, Chains, Grips , Nuts/Bolts , Goosenecks..............Problem Solved !


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2019)

Got a deal on these for $15 a pair at the hightstown swap meet!


----------



## rickyd (May 19, 2019)

A Schwinn and some smalls Thanks to the KC Comet on the Schwinn


----------



## cds2323 (May 19, 2019)

Picked up a cheap yard art bike for these tires. Bike was a crusty 41 girls CWC with Columbia post war fenders.


----------



## buck hughes (May 19, 2019)

just picked up a friction jet plane.


----------



## buck hughes (May 19, 2019)

looked at a antique motor meter that may be for sale-I just don's know what kind of money should be spent on one.


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2019)

1946 Dx


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 19, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> looked at a antique motor meter that may be for sale-I just don's know what kind of money should be spent on one.
> 
> View attachment 1000581



Here are 2 close examples to check out....

http://www.flippity.com/buy/1917-RE...p-Hood-Ornament-Mascot-Motometer-111965115714
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1920s-REO-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c95817c07&vxp=mtr


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2019)

A few things. I think this is a Thor hub.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 19, 2019)

I picked up this early 1950s JC Higgins Color Flow. Should clean up nice. Still has the bat wing!



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 19, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> A crusty old Columbia Century at Brimfield





ivrjhnsn said:


> Went to Brimfield Saturday,, didn't find anything special, just a ladies Hawthorne.



Wow!  You guys rocked it up there.  I spent three hard days of picking at Brimfield and did not buy a single bicycle related bit.  Congrats!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 19, 2019)

stoney said:


> An old double sided painted sign from I believe the Penn. area 28" x 35" That is it this week



In the 1980's that sign or another identical to it went through my mother's shop; Lancaster County, Pennsylvania for sure.


----------



## stezell (May 19, 2019)

We


buck hughes said:


> looked at a antique motor meter that may be for sale-I just don's know what kind of money should be spent on one.
> 
> View attachment 1000581



Well Buck if coolness is a factor I don't think you would want to afford it. So was this from a Speedwagon?
Sean


----------



## stezell (May 19, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Wow!  You guys rocked it up there.  I spent three hard days of picking at Brimfield and did not buy a single bicycle related bit.  Congrats!



Due to the fact that you rocked it on the way to ML, AA, and then back home again picking up bicycle related items there cowboy!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 19, 2019)

stezell said:


> Due to the fact that you rocked it on the way to ML, AA, and then back home again picking up bicycle related items there cowboy!



Yep Sean, you are right, the bicycle gods were shining on me last month, I am not complaining at all!


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> In the 1980's that sign or another identical to it went through my mother's shop; Lancaster County, Pennsylvania for sure.




Could very well be it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2019)

Bought this repop badge from Nostalgic Reflections for the repop rocket bike.


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2019)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> I picked up this early 1950s JC Higgins Color Flow. Should clean up nice. Still has the bat wing!View attachment 1000642
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I love the painted wheels on this one! Great score!!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2019)

Few more thing Mark and I picked up.  Found the OG guard to my 41.   Near mint Og panther,  wartime girls bike, 40 Apple green dx


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 19, 2019)

Any idea what this Is? I'm thinking British.


----------



## tryder (May 19, 2019)

Yep.  Definitely British. It's called an X Frame.


----------



## iceman (May 19, 2019)

Sunbeam?


----------



## lgrinnings (May 19, 2019)

$5 book buy... anyone up for some manly games and exercise?


----------



## Kramai88 (May 19, 2019)

All the parts to build a Phantom 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldy57 (May 19, 2019)

Picked up this nice Columbia. Now to find a headbadge. Wald chrome fenders. Ladies Schwinn frame, rough condition. I needed a badge for my 37 double bar. Also a nice Klaxon horn.


----------



## barneyguey (May 20, 2019)

I bought this from my friend Pete earlier this evening. I already had one, but couldn't resist. It was just a little nicer than the one I had.Thanks Pete!
Now I have to sell the one I already had. Ha Ha Ha
Is anyone looking for a Schwinn Challenger badge? I'll sell it for 20 dollars less than I have in the the one I just bought.


----------



## Jw1985 (May 20, 2019)

Can any one help with a info on A speed king?


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2019)

Some kool Schwinn BFG patina from the Springfield swap!


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 25, 2019)

Interesting seat post on this one.  It is sort of like a lucky seven but more complex.  Is there a specific name people use for this seat post style?  View attachment 1000354


View attachment 1000355[/QUOTE]


----------

